
Forget about Techcrunch -- Mashable is The King of Startup Reviews - staunch
http://snapshot.compete.com/mashable.com+techcrunch.com
======
webwright
Interesting, but not conclusive. Data from Compete isn't authoritative. Alexa
graph here:

[http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details?site0=mashable.com&site1;=techcrunch.com&y;=r&z;=1&url;=mashable.com](http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details?site0=mashable.com&site1=techcrunch.com&y=r&z=1&url=mashable.com)

Alexa (of course), has pretty crappy data... But it's another opinion with
very different results.

Of course, a minute of research (on their respective "adertise here" pages),
shows what is likely closest to the truth.

Mashable says they have 3mm page views. TC has 4mm.

Mashable also focuses on social networks, while TC has a broader focus.

------
phil
Unfailingly accurate, hoorah!

